

What open source solution powers your entertainment media center? - FOSSSquirrel
http://opensource.com/life/15/1/what-open-source-media-center-solution-do-you-use

======
tomtoise
I personally use an old desktop machine next to the router with Plex Server
installed on it, 2 2tb drives of films and TV shows and a Chromecast, with the
plex app on my android phone which links up the two.

I just browse the plex app for stuff I wanna watch, click cast and then voila!
On demand TV and films, wirelessly, without having to move my arse off the
couch.

What a time to be alive.

